# Post companies having awesome customer support



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

These are the brands I had good contact with custommer service - and those are the brands which we keep buying stuff from. (Life is too short - and the market too big - to waste ones time and energy with beands w/o well CS...)


- Burton (Europe) is prime. Replacement stuff for bindings or delam boards get sent directly and quickly
- Jones (i.e. Nidecker in Switzerland) is prime. Delam board replaced immediately. As they had no '17 left in the warehouse, they sent a '18.
- Deeluxe (Austria) sends repair kits for boots quickly
- Spark (USA) is prime. They replaced 3yo bad skins w/o any discussion

- Phantom Bindings (USA) are awesomly helpful guys
- Mammut (Switzerland); super helpful with organizing filling of cartridges overseas


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Copied from the NOW Bindings thread 



> I own a pair of 2015 NOW Drive bindings. Last spring I had the unfortunate experience of moving East across the country. Somehow in the move, I managed to lose the mounting plate for one of my bindings. I emailed NOW and within < 1 week they sent me 2 new plates + hardware for free. I was stoked to be able to ride (even if the 'mountains' here are more like bunny hills)
> 
> Thanks NOW!


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I have been dealing with Jasey Jay Anderson on a custom, titanal construction carving board based off a boardercross deck, and he has been amazing. First off, he and I spoke for over four and half hours about all the various construction/geometric considerations in order to nail down exactly what my best option would be. Then, last Friday, he called to tell me that he had actually built two boards with two slightly different constructions a flex patterns and that he would send me both so that I can ride them and keep my favourite of the two. 

That's great customer service.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

So far in Snowboarding I can mention the following companies

1. Never Summer. -- Spent hours with them on phone choosing the right boards for both myself and my son, They were always polite and helpful. Luckily never had to have any warrantee issues as thier boards are rock solid.

2. Flow Bindings . They have always delivered whenever there was a problem. Just recently i believe a few people on the board have had some issues. That has not been the case for me. Just this week, a couple of screw heads were stripped after changing my bindings dozens of times during the demo days. One quick post on their warrantee form, and new screws are on the way a day later

3. K2- My son's bindings which take a huge beating with his freestyle training had issues with the ladder straps and ratchets. one call K2 sends whole set next day

4. Union Bindings. Just this week called them due to strap hardware that came loose. while my son was riding New screws sent that day

5. Marhar -- they made me a board with a custom top sheet, and when there was an issue they replaced it with no argument

All in all I believe that many companies in snowboarding have really good support and that is why they are still around


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

The guy at fixmybindings.com is pretty awesome. I bought some Burton toe straps for my Now bindings and Burton messed up the packaging and put two right straps in the same package (it was burton's package). 

I sent the dude a pic and he sent me brand new ones even though it was Burton' fault, not his.

I left a really mean review on his site. I wish I could take it back.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Alonzo said:


> he and I spoke for over four and half hours about all the various construction/geometric considerations in order to nail down exactly what my best option would be.


I love people like this and their obvious love for their product, have had similar encounters buying custom hand tools. Slightly related, I'll also go back anytime to shop owners who will actually not want to sell you something telling you you don't need it. That is like the true test to see if they're in it for the customer and not just for the money.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux - they warrantied a pair of bindings for me well past the warranty date. I broke the base plate landing in the back seat.

Never Summer - never needed warranty support from these guys, but they're always willing to talk snowboards and are genuinely interested in customer feedback.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I can add some companies:

Never Summer: fixed a gouge in my board, even though it was my fault
NOW: sent new toe buckles after mine Broke
Venture: helped me get a base grind when I was visiting their factory (this happened after I left)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> NOW: sent new toe buckles after mine Broke


Same here. I'd forgotten about that. Man, those early straps and buckles they used were crap. Hope they've addressed that in recent years.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Same here. I'd forgotten about that. Man, those early straps and buckles they used were crap. Hope they've addressed that in recent years.


Can confirm this. The early NOW ratchet n ladder of SO were crap. My this years NOW Conda are very well. No issue with chewed ladders at all, no defect ratchets. They're very well built. Can recommend them.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

I have two pairs of Now Selects ('15 and '16) and I break ratchets allllll of the time. Broke one this morning actually. They were good about sending me a free package of 2 toe ratchets, 2 ankle ratchets, and 2 of each ladder. I've used them all but one so now I have to buy the $25 pack. Or just get Burton toe straps.

Hestra was really quick about sending me a pair of brand new Heli Mitts after mine ripped open over a season

Ride replaced a pair of boots I bought last year that were like a week or two out of the warranty period. Just got this years model which worked out really well for me since they're much nicer.

Weston offered to replace my friends board after the top sheet started peeling at the nose


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Burton has consistently been great. I've gotten new high backs, new ankle straps, new ratches, toe caps etc. High backs and ankle straps were on bindings I'd brought second hand, one a pair of 2009 CO2s. No questions asked, just replacement parts in the mail. 

Had to warranty a pair of Ride Insanos after ~40d use, initially said to get them to the shop I brought them from for them to assess the warranty, I sent through pictures and explained that when I was able to get to the shop it'd be the start of a 10 day riding vacation, they sent a replacement pair to the shop to be ready for when I arrived. Replacement pair going strong on ~60d or so now. 

I've never really had to deal with anything from other companies, other than a negative experience with an M3 board (first one I bought myself too)


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Spark R&D dug up some bushings for 7 year old split bindings that they don't even sell anymore

Rome has sent me replacement toe straps, ankle straps, buckles, full sets of screw, and hi backs for 3 different pairs of bindings over the years always in record time. One of the packages got lost(actually sent to an old address they had on file) and they mailed out new ones right away. Most of the time they don't even need pics, just a description of the problem

Patagonia's warranty is iron clad and they replace everything no questions asked

REI has taken back a pair of oakleys that hazed between the lenses which were probably my fault


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

I think the better question is which companies have stiffed you? I've only had one negative experience with a snowboard retailer or manufacturer, all others have been fantastic. That was Vans when my lace hook snapped and I couldn't get a replacement part forever. Rode for years without a top hook, until I finally had the shoe repair shop down the street rig it up.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

K2.
Wrote them for the second time in about 5 years asking for spare parts for my CINCH CTX. Binding. I lost one of the screws holding the high back to the base, they sent me the parts one week later.

Thanks K2! You saved my next pow day. I did fix the binding with other screws but OEM is better. :wink:


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

+1 for Union

My experience: I purchased some binding hardware online and when I received the package it was half a set. Gave them a call and they asked the order number and sent a new full set. Now I have 1.5 sets of brand new hardware. Dope!

My friend's experience today: He has a pair of 2012 Forces he was trying to get the highbacks off of to put on different bindings. The outside screw on both would not budge no matter what he tried. He emailed them today and for $12 they are sending him new force highbacks. Also dope! 

Kudos to you Union, cheers!


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Had a great experience with Rome. I messed up one of my ankle straps on my 1st gen Katana's and asked Rome if I could buy a new ankle strap since I was the one who jacked them up, they sent me a new set of the latest ankle straps for free and I received them two days later.


----------



## buddhafist24 (Dec 31, 2008)

Lib Tech. Had a warranty issue with a T Rice and they took care of it. 

Rode it for the season and they sent the next year model when it was over.


----------



## critalon (Dec 21, 2012)

Simon Birch said:


> Had a great experience with Rome. I messed up one of my ankle straps on my 1st gen Katana's and asked Rome if I could buy a new ankle strap since I was the one who jacked them up, they sent me a new set of the latest ankle straps for free and I received them two days later.


Same here. One of my 1st gen Katana toe straps snapped early on and one of the ankle straps snapped about an year out... never would've thought that could even happen. E-mailed Rome on the two separate occasions and they sent out the updated straps right away. First gen Katana straps were kind of iffy, but Rome had great responsive C/S.


----------



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

Union. The fabric covering the plastic on a toe strap got torn somehow (older version, before the rubber ones they have now).

I called and they sent a replacement set immediately but they accidentally sent a pair of Force ankle straps instead. I called again, they apologized and said I could keep those, and immediately sent a pair of the toe straps with the magnesium ratchets and everything. The replacement colors matched the bindings perfectly too, and they sent both L and R sides, not just the side I needed. 

As far as good customer support goes, I think this was overkill! 


Also related: I've seen people say they get bad customer support from brands known for good customer support...but I notice these customers seem like they were acting kinda rude when this happens. I'm convinced that if you're nice, honest, and respectful about the situation then just about any brand will go above and beyond to get your issue resolved.


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

DOGGY-STAR said:


> Also related: I've seen people say they get bad customer support from brands known for good customer support...but I notice these customers seem like they were acting kinda rude when this happens. I'm convinced that if you're nice, honest, and respectful about the situation then just about any brand will go above and beyond to get your issue resolved.


I would definitely have to 2nd this! If you are being a nice person and honest about the problem I don't see too many, if any, companies that would just be blatantly rude and not help you. These companies want to have a good reputation so that they will grow their customer base and sell more product.

If you call up yelling at them or cussing them out I can totally see them saying F this guy and really not doing much to help. Good point DOGGY-STAR


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

FLOW/NIDECKER

I emailed Nidecker (since they bought out Flow)about my 2013 NX2-AT cable stretching(not common)on one of my binding.I sent him a picture of my issue so he can see it, and he sent me a set of cable that arrived today 12/02/2017 from a week after i emailed him the pic. I am impressed with their customer support, so happy right now. Binding is good to go and riding tomorrow . Thanks NIDECKER!!


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

POW Gloves - recently had a good experience with them. I bought a pair from REI end of season last year, and I noticed just last week that the stitching on the thumb is loose. Called REI, they said they no longer carry POW so refund is my only option. I emailed POW, sent pics, even though their warranty page says they only cover if it's bought from their website, they said they're sending me a new pair

Rome - I'm in between S/M and L/XL for their bindings. I've had a 390 Boss, and last year just bought a Targa. I have the L/XL since they were on sale. They sent me S/M straps/ladders so I wouldn't have too much extra hanging out

Burton - Bought $20 RED helmet from a local store, they were on closeout from last year or the year before. I noticed the helmet's foam lining had a small rip, doesn't even affect performance. I emailed Burton, they couldn't fix the helmet but they offered me to pick any other helmet for under $80 as a replacement


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Never Summer. A few years ago, I got broke off on the hill and needed to be taken down on the sled of doom. My board was raken down by the snow mobile and the based and edge got chewed up by the treads, at least that's my best guess. Obviously not a warranty issue, but Never Summer had me send it in so that they could repair it, they didn't charge me, and when they sent the board back they included some goodies to make me feel better about losing the rest of the season to injury. That's beyond customer service- that's being some serious good ass people.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Libtech sent me a new Bent Metal heel cup when my roof rack failed and my board went flying at highway speeds. The only damage to my board was the heel up.

VW also replaced the racks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2017)

I need to recognize *Kayla* at *No Limits *in Vancouver, British Columbia Canada. She has been nothing short of fantastic. Her desire to help the customer and provide guidance with reaching a solution to the customer's concern is amazing. She helped myself and my family members with parts for our Union bindings and because of this, experienced little to no downtime through our snowboarding seasons. She has turned me and my family into loyal followers. No Limits distributes Union Bindings in our area and I've had such great dealings with Kayla that I will only ride Union bindings (also because their performance is amazing). I've contacted her on more than two occasions and her help has been stellar! Something so minor as a "Union badge" for the baseplate, she sent one out immediately in an envelope and received it within a few days. I can't say enough about her. She is an example of how companies should treat their customers. It builds trust and loyalty -- something that seems to be lacking nowadays. Because of her support, I've been on a set of 2013 Union Atlas bindings that still perform like brand new. Nevermind that I purchased a brand new pair of 2017 Force and 2018 Superforce bindings recently just to add to my collection.


----------

